# Volunteer keeper lost her life today...



## Yvonne G (Mar 6, 2013)

It's a breaking news story, so I don't have all the details yet, but at the Cat Haven today a volunteer keeper was found dead in the lion cage, with the lion. The lion had to be shot and killed.

This is Cous Cous about three years ago with Dale, the owner of the Cat Haven and I:







Cous Cous was a rare Barbary Coast lion and was raised by Dale from a cub. The Barbary coast lions are extinct in the wild. I don't know why the volunteer was inside the cage with the lion.


----------



## wellington (Mar 6, 2013)

Is that the lion that had to be killed, the one that Dale raised from a cub? That's sad, for both the cub and volunteer. Let us know what else you find out.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 6, 2013)

How sad.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 6, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of both lives


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, that's the lion that killed the volunteer. At this time, he was a full grown lion.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Mar 6, 2013)

It makes me sad when they kill the animals after something like this...

The fact that the volunteer was in with the lion in the first place is a HUGE no no, so that should have been taken into consideration before he was killed, in my opinion.


Either way, it's sad that it had to end the way it did for all involved


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 6, 2013)

Dale had Cous Cous out and about on a leash almost every day. The lion was used to people. Once he got to be a big boy, he was then relegated to staying inside his habitat. They never took unnecessary chances with him because even though he was fairly tame, and had been raised from a cub, he was still a wild animal...with big teeth, claws and one just never knows. I don't think even Dale would go into the lion cage at this time without first making sure the lions were locked inside their house. I'm very interested in hearing the rest of this story. From what I'm understanding, there were only two volunteers on duty today, as the facility is closed on Wednesdays. The news report said that other volunteer was trying to distract the lion away from the first volunteer. So there will be an eye witness report eventually.


----------



## wellington (Mar 6, 2013)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> It makes me sad when they kill the animals after something like this...
> 
> The fact that the volunteer was in with the lion in the first place is a HUGE no no, so that should have been taken into consideration before he was killed, in my opinion.
> 
> ...





I totally 1000000000% agree with this. A wild animal acting like a wild animal, gets killed for acting like a wild animal. Go figure


----------



## Laura (Mar 6, 2013)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/03/06/california-fatal-lion-attack/1969129/

I know these people personally. The founder Dale, is a good friend, I met the keeper in Jan when I was there for my birthday.. She was full of life and happy.. I know they have very specific safety Protacals in place.. Safety gates, double gated, lock outs etc.. Time will tell what happened.. 
Please keep them all in your thoughts and Prayers..


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Mar 6, 2013)

It sounds like Dale took all the responsible and necessary precautions to keep Cous Cous and everyone else safe... 

Even if it was an emergency, why not call up the owner and have him come out to get in with the lion that he raised and understands? There is absolutely no reason that this should have happened...

And to think, a killer whale kills someone and started doing shows again within a year... a whale, mind you, that had already killed 3 different people. Makes me sad that he was in captivity in the first place, but to just do it all over again? How dumb can people be!?


----------



## Laura (Mar 6, 2013)

If there was Food involved.. cats get Very posesive over it.. ever tried taking a bone away from some dogs? try that with a Lion... We dont know for sure what really happened yet..I highly doubt she 'went in' with the cat to pet him.. that was not allowed...


----------



## Tom (Mar 6, 2013)

This is a tragedy in every way. So sad. I hope something can be learned from whatever went wrong. Laura and I know people that have handled lions for decades without incident. I've been around a half dozen of them on various jobs and even participated in raising a few. They are no joke, but its safe enough if certain safety protocols are observed.


----------



## ascott (Mar 6, 2013)

A lion is a lion, no matter what silliness we humans think we have taught it....very sad the volunteer traded her life in this situation. A shame that the lion was "dispatched" for simply doing what lions do....


----------



## Zabbi0 (Mar 6, 2013)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> It sounds like Dale took all the responsible and necessary precautions to keep Cous Cous and everyone else safe...
> 
> Even if it was an emergency, why not call up the owner and have him come out to get in with the lion that he raised and understands? There is absolutely no reason that this should have happened...
> 
> And to think, a killer whale kills someone and started doing shows again within a year... a whale, mind you, that had already killed 3 different people. Makes me sad that he was in captivity in the first place, but to just do it all over again? How dumb can people be!?



I agree100%. Sea World SA is directly across the street from my house. Naturally, it was my first ever job. There were so many instances of injuries and occasional deaths throughout the years by the killer whales here and I know at other locations as well. They are absolutely MISERABLE. I quit after about 6 months after I got an inside look of how the animals were treated- especially the penguins. I have never been back to the park and I just have a strong opinion about Sea World. I absolutely hate what they do to their animals. Some people there genuinely care and think they take care of them but they just simply don't. The animals are miserable and it shows because there are instances where they act out. And they are not fed nearly enough. 

In the case of the lion and volunteer- it is truly tragic. I didn't know volunteers could even go into cages? I wish there were stricter regulations. Or maybe there is & unfortunately they were not being followed. In any case, I am sorry for both losses. And I agree- I feel sorry for the animal. The animal should not have been shot after the fact for doing something an animal was expected to do on the fault, if unfortunate, of someone else. I am interested to read more as well. If anyone finds an article, please share.


----------



## Laura (Mar 6, 2013)

Even tho I know the people,, and the facility.. I dont know what happened.. something tragic.. human error? 
I know what the news has reported.. we all know that that is almost never what Really happened.. 
This was Not a Movie cat... not trained that way.... he was handraised, but not worked. 
IF she was IN the enclosure and a gate was not closed or failed? and he went after her.. he did not give her up... The 'rescue' people had to get her out.. The protocal there is to shoot the cat to save the person... A tranqulizer gun, IF available, can take a lot of time to work on a cat.. its not always an option, even if available. I dont know if it was.... 
The rescue people had to get the keeper out and try to save her.. one option.. they took it.. and two wonderful Beings are now dead. 
She loved what she was doing... had a passion for Life. She loved this Lion.. Im sure it would not have been her choice.. 
Ive been in a attack situation before.. and we chose to protect the cat and endure the pain...All involved survived.... mental and physical scars remain.. you never know how you will react until it happens to you.. and I hope it never does.. again. When you work around those animals or with them.. its a chance you take.. you have to accept it.. but again.. I have no clue what really happened in this case today... all i know is the end result.. Im numb and hurting for all.


http://www.fresnobee.com/2013/03/06/3201469/animal-attack-reported-at-cat.html#disqus_thread
Her father is quoted in this article...


----------



## wellington (Mar 7, 2013)

I just saw this on our news here in Chicago. I sure hope this doesn't affect the whole sanctuary. It was stated authorities want to know why there weren't more people on hand supervising.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 7, 2013)

wellington said:


> I just saw this on our news here in Chicago. I sure hope this doesn't affect the whole sanctuary. It was stated authorities want to know why there weren't more people on hand supervising.



It was also on the news here in Michigan this morning as well. I an very Saad for everyone involved.


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 7, 2013)

Really sad....Sorry for the loss of the volunteer
A shame they killed the lion for being true to instinct.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 7, 2013)

It is human error - no matter. The lion did not make a mistake, but suffered consequences no matter. Lions can't open doors, use keys, read signs, or protocols.

I worked a zoo, and we were always paired when working large carnivores. Once while a polar bear was behind two secure doors, in a holding pen, well labeled that keepers were in the exhibit, another keeper, a volunteer thought they were supposed to clean the exhibit, and opened the first of the two doors to let the bear onto the exhibit so the holding could be cleaned. That sound, of that first door opening sent chills all over, and the other keeper on exhibit and I quickly did a scramble along a wrought iron fence across the moat and got out of there. While that scrambling was going on, we heard the second door open, and as we stood on the wall across the moat that polar bear was on exhibit.

That kind of close call happens more than is acknowledged by institutions that have these kinds of animals. Apologies and reprimands are handed out. I got in trouble myself for suggesting we should treat the matter like we were in a bomb squad, kill the person who erred. The person who errored and endangered my life got a verbal reprimand, mine was written.

It was human error.

Will


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 7, 2013)

And had your encounter ended like this one, would the person who erred been charged with manslaughter? I think not. I'm sure however, they would have lost their jobâ€¦


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 7, 2013)

emysemys said:


> It's a breaking news story, so I don't have all the details yet, but at the Cat Haven today a volunteer keeper was found dead in the lion cage, with the lion. The lion had to be shot and killed.
> 
> This is Cous Cous about three years ago with Dale, the owner of the Cat Haven and I:
> 
> ...



Aside from the content of this thread, that's a cute picture emysemys.

Will


----------



## Laura (Mar 7, 2013)

Another recent article with comments from her dad. There are more pictures and video as well. 
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/...red-from-enclosures-4336374.php#photo-4293676


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 7, 2013)

You see all these pictures on Facebook elsewhere of people playing around with full-grown carnivores. They make it seem so fun and safe, but it's not. It's no game, and its' very dangerous, and must be taken seriously with the appropriate precautions.


----------



## mctlong (Mar 7, 2013)

Horrible situation, all around. 

I don't think the Sheriff was in the wrong for killing the lion. Its very sad, but human life comes first, and if there was a chance of saving that girl, I would've done the same thing.

Its sad that the lion was killed for acting like a lion. Clearly there was some human error at fault since the lion cannot be held responsible for acting on its instincts. Maybe the intern should have been trained better or maybe maintenance crews should have inspected safety gates more closely - who knows. I do hope that they get to the bottom of the situation and find out what went wrong so it doesn't happen again.

I'm also not a fan sea world. I went to the one in San Diego once and never went back. The use of whales like that for entertainment was disturbing and the animals themselves looked sickly and lethargic.


----------



## Laura (Mar 7, 2013)

Latest: She died of a broken neck, not the 'mauling'.
http://www.fresnobee.com/2013/03/07...s-numerous-bites-scratches.html#disqus_thread


----------



## Zabbi0 (Mar 7, 2013)

This is very confusing and sad. I wonder how her neck was broken. Very very sad.


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 7, 2013)

That article is really confusing and leaves out a lot of information that would help the article make sense


----------



## mctlong (Mar 7, 2013)

Not surprising that she died of a broken neck. Lions go for the neck. Thats how they kill their prey. 

Very sad.


----------



## DeanS (Mar 7, 2013)

F**K F&G for shooting Cous Cous! The volunteer was already dead! Her neck could have been broken by the swipe of a paw...he could have swung two directions at once, snapping her neck...she could have broke her neck hitting the ground...or he could've held on to her head with his mouth and twisted her body thus breaking her neck! What was the necessity in shooting him after the fact! He wasn't hampering. He was secluded in HIS domain! As a zoo veteran, let me tell you would be female keepers and volunteers. Sorry if this comes off a bit crass...but stay away from predators when menstruating! This is also a good practice around the great apes...especially orangs! My heart bleeds for Dale! I'm so pissed at F&G right now...I could spit!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Mar 7, 2013)

mctlong said:


> Horrible situation, all around.
> 
> I don't think the Sheriff was in the wrong for killing the lion. Its very sad, but human life comes first, and if there was a chance of saving that girl, I would've done the same thing.
> 
> I'm also not a fan sea world. I went to the one in San Diego once and never went back. The use of whales like that for entertainment was disturbing and the animals themselves looked sickly and lethargic.



While I can understand that, from the sounds of it the girl was very obviously diseased before the first responders even arrived, the other volunteer said in the 911 call that she was already dead.

And just to bring it back to the Sea World incident, I do believe Tilikum dragged Dawn Brancheau's body around various pools in the stadium for almost an hour before they finally coaxed him into releasing her body. But then again, you can't possibly shoot your biggest breeding asset when you are always needing new killer whales, right? 

Makes me sick.


Just saw on the news that he opened the gate himself and killed her with one swipe of his paw? 

I highly doubt that he would have been able to open the gate if it was closed properly... seeing as there was only one eye witness who is almost certainly trying to cover up her own mistakes as well, I am willing to bet the gate wasn't closed properly.


----------



## Laura (Mar 7, 2013)

who is the eye witness? Where did you hear the 911 call? 
still many questions...


----------



## ascott (Mar 7, 2013)

> Sorry if this comes off a bit crass...but stay away from predators when menstruating! This is also a good practice around the great apes...especially orangs!



Dean you are absolutely correct in this....not that we know if this had anything to do with anything in this story??? but a very true statement with working with any unaltered male of a variety of mammal species....none of the ladies should be offended by this statement at all....and it may even offer up a piece of advise that some may not have ever thought of....as a young lady working obedience with some unaltered "very" male  shepherds and also shutzhund training one summer---this is a very good piece of advice to give and can be the difference between a good or bad experience for all involved....

A side story; I was about 15 years old, took on a cash for work deal with a lady that ran a kennel for folks on vacation and such....was hired to simply clean kennels (poo and pee removal, blanket replacement, water bowl cleaning and filling) and such, well I encountered my first entirely male, intact 2 1/2 year old big block headed, sexually frustrated true pit bull---he was truly an awesome sight,..well, as I cleaned runs approaching his, he climbed onto his wood dog house and began to shred pieces of it off---frothing, drooling and making noises I had not heard from a dog...it was summer, so figured he was just overheating? lol...well, he was but for different reasons, as I learned upon entering his kennel...within about 5 seconds he was leaping from the top of the dog house flying through the run and was completely wrapped around my leg/thigh and head pressed against my thigh/hip area, humping away....I know, sounds hilarious---and knowing now, was completely predictable...so I had the rake/broom and pooper scooper in hand....I slammed the gate behind me going into his run, laughing at the look in his face (not realizing that this could have gone really bad) trying to keep my balance---then gave him a shove--and all that did was make him hold on even more---so I slide the rake handle between my leg and him and in a few times I was able to literally pry his body away from my body while backing to the gate---I gave a hell of a push on the rake, he slide off of me and I leaped to freedom out the gate while slamming it behind me....so yes, ladies a male of a variety of species can tell you are female right away, and if your body is performing completely female functions, they will absolutely know it before you are close...

I also do not think that there will be anyone that will be able to exactly tell what transpired that exact moment for this young lady and young lion....all we can do is wish some peace for the family of the young lady as well as peace for the man Dale that will also miss his lion friend....


Laura, the initial news release said that at the time of the incident, there were only two volunteers present and that the second volunteer is who called authorities .....?


----------



## bigred (Mar 7, 2013)

It was just on the 11 o clock news here in Fullerton Ca. They said she was cleaning an enclosure next to the lion and he lifted the fence to get to her. Im not sure if this is what happend, just letting you guys know what they said


----------



## Zabbi0 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes. I'm still interested in more information as to how this happened. Is that wrong of me? Not trying to be nosy- I just wish I knew what went wrong. Maybe it's a closure thing for everyone involved to know exactly what went wrong. I really do hope everyone involved can find peace. My heart has been very heavy for the volunteers family as well as for Dale. I am 24yrs old as well and volunteer at shelters sometimes and can relate to some extent and my heart just aches for Dale as well. It's hard for anyone to lose any animal you've had, especially one you have raised. They're still your baby. Lion or not. You grow very attached and this had to have been very traumatic for him.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 9, 2013)

bigred said:


> It was just on the 11 o clock news here in Fullerton Ca. They said she was cleaning an enclosure next to the lion and he lifted the fence to get to her. Im not sure if this is what happend, just letting you guys know what they said



Actually, she was cleaning Cous Cous's enclosure (the lion in question). The lion was inside his house with the door closed and he somehow got the door open. Whether she didn't lock it properly or it was defective, is still under investigation.


----------



## DeanS (Mar 9, 2013)

emysemys said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > It was just on the 11 o clock news here in Fullerton Ca. They said she was cleaning an enclosure next to the lion and he lifted the fence to get to her. Im not sure if this is what happend, just letting you guys know what they said
> ...



Somehow the door got open? If it was locked properly...there's no issue. Lions are smart and damn powerful, but they can't get through 9 gauge chain link...and they can't rip a door off its slider. 
I hope they do a drug test on her blood...assuming there's any left. I'd be curious to know if she was under the influence of anything!


----------



## Edna (Mar 9, 2013)

DeanS said:


> I hope they do a drug test on her blood...assuming there's any left. I'd be curious to know if she was under the influence of anything!



DeanS, your comments reveal an incredible degree of insensitivity to the tragic loss of human life. I get that you value animal life over human life, and I get that you have no inhibitions about blaming the victim. Still, you wouldn't have to be mean-spirited about it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 9, 2013)

Her family is being very forgiving about the whole situation. I read a news article this a.m. where the family said she had died doing something she loved doing and caring for the big cats that she loved. The family are not blaming anyone or even the cat. They said they feel Cous Cous was just playing with her, and with one big swipe of his paw, broke her neck. The few scratches and cuts were made after she was dead and did not look, to the medical examiner, like the lion had tried to eat or attack her, but were made during play. 

The picture I'm getting from all the articles I've read is that Cous Cous manipulated the sliding door and got out. This says to me, that the door wasn't closed and fastened properly. But its still under investigation, so they may find that the latch was faulty.


----------



## Lelalu (Mar 9, 2013)

emysemys said:


> The picture I'm getting from all the articles I've read is that Cous Cous manipulated the sliding door and got out. This says to me, that the door wasn't closed and fastened properly. But its still under investigation, so they may find that the latch was faulty.



For this reason, all big cat enclosures should have a secondary door system. That way there are two barriers the cat has to get through to get to you. This is what the AZA recommends, and you couldn't pay me enough money to go into an enclosure unless they had secondary containment!

Hopefully this will unfortunate loss will mean better safety protocols are established.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 9, 2013)

emysemys said:


> Her family is being very forgiving about the whole situation. I read a news article this a.m. where the family said she had died doing something she loved doing and caring for the big cats that she loved. The family are not blaming anyone or even the cat. They said they feel Cous Cous was just playing with her, and with one big swipe of his paw, broke her neck. The few scratches and cuts were made after she was dead and did not look, to the medical examiner, like the lion had tried to eat or attack her, but were made during play.
> 
> The picture I'm getting from all the articles I've read is that Cous Cous manipulated the sliding door and got out. This says to me, that the door wasn't closed and fastened properly. But its still under investigation, so they may find that the latch was faulty.



I read that the family said that and that she wouldn't have wanted the lion to be put down. They are really amazing people from what I am reading.


----------



## DeanS (Mar 9, 2013)

Edna said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they do a drug test on her blood...assuming there's any left. I'd be curious to know if she was under the influence of anything!
> ...



You're wrong! I'm incensed at F&G for killing an animal in its own secure turf! I feel for the family because they lost a daughter, sister, etc. Insensitive?!?! Maybe at the incompetence exhibited in (not) securing the lion properly. The drug test comment is a curiosity...nothing more! The 'mean-spiritedness' is directed at F&G...not at the victims.

For the record, I do not value animal life over human...in this case, I just found the killing of an animal unnecessary.


----------



## mctlong (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd heard that it was the Sherrif's dept, not F&G that shot Cous Cous.


----------



## kanalomele (Mar 9, 2013)

I am very sorry for my fellow forum members who knew this volunteer, lion and keeper. It is a terrible terrible tragedy and the loss of life deeply saddens me.


----------



## Laura (Mar 9, 2013)

Sherrifs dept did the killing. They do not carry tranquilizer drugs or guns. Even Fish and Game have them in lock up in an office.. it would have taken a long time to get it there to be used. and even then, it doesnt always work. Dale is not blaming the sherrif dept. They did what they had to do. There was no way of getting to Dianna with cous loose in the enclosure. Very Tragic. Im glad it wasnt Dale who had to do the shooting.. He would have, if it was needed, but best he didnt.. its hard enough for what happened. 
They did try to lock up cous but it didnt work. she did not bleed out, she had very few marks on her. The enclosure is on a hillside. The lock ups are at the top. There are stairs at the top. The keeper walks down those stairs to clean the enclosure. I can only assume, that she fell off those stairs. surprised, ran, was jumped? we may never know.. but that fall is probably what broke her neck. Cous was not eating her, or attacking her. Curious and playing? maybe... Investigation still going on... I know what the enclosure design is and of couse I am speculating myself as to what happened. I dont, however, know the door system and types of locks or latches.. the female lion was locked up.. the male somehow wasnt, or got out or?


----------



## jaizei (Mar 9, 2013)

DeanS said:


> Edna said:
> 
> 
> > DeanS said:
> ...


----------



## Laura (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is the Latest Update by the keeper that was there with Dianna that day... Supposed to Air on Good Morning America,,, but this is the ABC print .

http://abcnews.go.com/US/abc-news-exclusive-cat-haven-employee-recounts-deadly/story?id=18741208


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmm... Still no definitive answers about what happened. I'd still like to know what went wrong.


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 15, 2013)

Agreed.. Just read the whole thread


----------



## Laura (Mar 15, 2013)

I haven't posted all the articles... 
what do you want to know? Dianna made a human error... a crucial gate was left open,, and she paid for it with her life and that of Cous, the lion. 
He did not maul her, or eat her. She somehow fell and broke her neck... Did the lion jump her? did she fall accidently and he saw that and went out the open gate? did she try to get away or back to safety and fell off the stairs? That we will probably never know... did he have contact with her,,, yes.. but he didn't 'maul' her. 
She was not on her cell phone, the lion didn't open a faulty gate.
A crucial safety gate was some reason left open... it was a fatal mistake..
Like running a stop sign... sometimes it turns out ok, and no one is hurt.. sometimes an accident occures and people die.


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2013)

What did the autopsy list as the COD? Broken neck? Were there teeth marks on her neck? Head trauma that would be incurred if she fell hard enough to break her neck?

Who left the gate open?

Its a pretty big stretch that she accidentally fell on the day the gate was left open and the lion just happened to be out. I was hoping for some details that I might learn from other than lock your gates and double check them before entering the enclosure.


----------



## mctlong (Mar 16, 2013)

Tom said:


> Its a pretty big stretch that she accidentally fell on the day the gate was left open and the lion just happened to be out.



Agree. She accidentally fell and broke her neck in a cage with a grown male lion whose species primary way of killing their prey (in preparation of eating it) is to knock it down and bite and break its neck? Uh... yeah. I don't buy that she accidentally fell down and broke her neck.

To me, this all seems very clear. There was an issue with the gate (either mechanical or human error), the lion's instincts kicked in, it jumped and killed this girl. Its what lions do. No amount of taming and training can remove this instinct from lions. Dale understood that. This is why the safety protocols were in place. This is why he no longer took Cous Cous on those daily walks. I think its pure fantasy to imagine that this lion did not intentionally kill this intern in this situation.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2013)

When the coroner (?) was interviewed about the autopsy he said she died of a broken neck. It was surmised that the lion gave her a big swipe with his paw, probably playing with her, and broke her neck. There were a few minor scratches, but nothing to say that the lion mauled her or tried to eat her. It is assumed that she either didn't close the door properly or left it open.


----------



## ascott (Mar 16, 2013)

> When the coroner (?) was interviewed about the autopsy he said she died of a broken neck. It was surmised that the lion gave her a big swipe with his paw, probably playing with her, and broke her neck. There were a few minor scratches, but nothing to say that the lion mauled her or tried to eat her. It is assumed that she either didn't close the door properly or left it open.



Enough said, good grief. There will never be any way to know what exactly happened....but a ton of speculation. One human paid with her life and one Lion paid with his. End of story.

Also, sometimes the simplest mistake is the second that changes everything....neither here nor there once the path is laid.


----------



## Tom (Mar 16, 2013)

I disagree Angela. I work with these animals regularly and if I can learn something from someone else's misfortune or mistakes that will help me avoid the same fate, I will attempt to do it. I mean no insult to anyone, and don't intend to hurt feelings, but the specifics here meant life or death, and one day they could mean life or death for me or Laura too.


----------



## ascott (Mar 16, 2013)

> I work with these animals regularly



Tom, you know and fully accept the risk you choose to take each and every time you are in contact with a predator capable of causing great injury or death....this is a risk that you choose to take, as is with any other person that makes that same choice.....Not the choice of the forced captive animal.

If an error was made on this keepers part, she may have never even realized it....if there was faulty locks, she may have never even realized it....until it was, well, too late. 

No amount of "speculating" will ever show _exactly_ what happened---so speculation can only lead to a _guess_ of the events of that fatal encounter....therefore, no guaranteed knowledge gained.....and I also mean no insult to anyone...


----------



## Tom (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with all of the above. I do not wish to speculate or guess. I would like to know EXACTLY what happened. I believe that with the facts found in the investigation, the autopsy report, and eyewitness statements we can get a pretty good picture of exactly what did happen, and that's what I'm after here. I do it with all of these incidents. Usually I know the people involved and just call and ask them, but in this case, I don't know the guy or the facility. Whenever something bad happens, I feel a sense of duty to learn from it. Am is take was made and a tragedy happened because of it. The least we can all do is learn what happened and work to ensure it never happens again.


----------



## EllieN (Mar 17, 2013)

The whole thing's tragic. It sounds to me like they couldn't be sure the young lady was dead, and they couldn't reach her to determine that and/or give her aid, with the lion still in the enclosure, so they had to shoot him. I have to believe that if they'd known for sure she was already dead they might not have rushed to kill the lion.


----------

